# 1950s Columbia 3 Star Deluxe



## SirMike1983 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm not well-read on Columbia bicycles. I ran across one that was blue and white and called a 3 Star Deluxe recently. Does anyone have any information or pictures of these 3 Star  bicycles?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## akikuro (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's my 1954. 3stars were a model down from the 5 stars. I like them cuz they were never repoped.







[/IMG]


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 21, 2008)

Akikuro- great looking machine there. This one was blue and white, but I'm not sure of the vintage exactly- it had what I could only describe as a "wing" shaped chainguard. 





This one is an excellent example of what I mean.


It didn't have a spring in front either, but rather long, arching truss rods that attached to a bracket that attached to the headset area. 

Like this:





The paint scheme was very similar to yours, except blue and white. It was not a re pop though- an aspect that I like. I've never owned a Columbia, but I've certainly looked at them.


----------



## akikuro (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks. I'm not sure why but i get the sense that Columbia's just are
favored by alot of collectors...but who cares, right? Collect what you like. They ride like a tank...

Serial numbers are located on the rear drop outs and date charts are readily available on the net if you really want to find out the year of the bike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll have a look at it and check it out per your advice. 

I looked at a couple of Schwinns too over the weekend, but the prices on them seem somewhat absurd. I take it that Schwinn is the most popular brand among collectors who are willing the pay out big bucks for them. I'm not that sort though, I guess.

Is there any consensus among riders or collectors that Columbia's quality was in any way inferior to Schwinn during the balloon tire era? I've ridden Schwinn and JC Higgins bicycles, but never a Columbia. I did find the Schwinn to be a bit better-made than the Higgins, though they did come from different eras. Nevertheless the Columbia machines, from what I've seen (not ridden) appeared very solidly built.


----------



## Langsmer (Jul 21, 2008)

I would say out of the American bikes I have owned, the best quality I have owned were Schwinns and a Columbia Ludwig, but I haven't owned as many bikes as allot of the other guys on here. Maybe only 20 or 30?


----------



## Parker (Jul 21, 2008)

My friend has a bunch a Schwinn's and I have a couple Columbia's. They seem of the same quality, which is very good. The only thing I know is more info and parts for a Schwinn. If you search the web hard enough you can find a mildly informative video of the Westfield bike factory in the early fifties. Akikuro is right in that they are heavy. My 53 five star ways in over 65 pounds with all the accessories and batteries put on.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks- more good responses here.

I tend to think "heavy" may actually be a good thing for these bikes in some cases. From what I recall reading, ballooners found their real pick up in the '30s when kids needed bikes that could handle all kinds of hazards and not break down (if you could only afford one bike, you sure needed it to last I guess). 

I grew up in western New England, and I had family members who always spoke well of Columbia bicycles- perhaps because they were a somewhat local product. 

What was their market share like compared to Schwinn in the 1950s? I've heard of Schwinn as being very popular in the post war era, how much were they beating the competition (like Columbia) by? It seems in vintage bikes you always hear stories about how post war Schwinn is the holy grail for many collectors, but I think sometimes that talk sells other brands short, especially where those other brands had a lot to offer. I'm sorry to barrage with such questions by the way, but I've found Columbia historical data much harder to find online than Schwinn. Don't get me wrong, I love my Schwinn balloon tire bike, but sometimes I get the feeling that Schwinn really rules a lot of the vintage bike territory, so to speak.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 26, 2008)

Finally got to work on the Columbia some today- took a look at the parts and went over it for the first time in a little detail.

It looks like this one is a little older than I first thought- serial # is N53199. I used the Oldroads/Menotomy serial number chart, and that seemed to date the bike to 1950. That seems to make some sense- this one appears to lack many of the features some of the later '50s Columbia bikes have.

I'll be doing some more work on the bike tomorrow- perhaps I'll have some details and pictures then.

Edit: quick question- the seat post appears to be a modern replacement, but is a bit beat up. It reads "Wald 955", does anyone have a link to where I can get a replacement for it that will fit this bicycle? The replacement doesn't have to be a Columbia original, just one that will fit and isn't beat.


----------



## Parker (Jul 26, 2008)

Because I'm tall I used a wald extended stingray seat post. It works just fine and picked it up for $7. The original one will be flared out before the taper for the seat clamp, mine is 8 3/4". Picture


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 26, 2008)

That looks quite similar to this #955 one I have. 

What are the dimensions I'm looking for? I have found the following information from a seller who has some of the Wald seat posts:

#955-15, 13/16" x 10.5"

Pardon my ignorance on this stuff- but I've never actually needed a new seat post before (I've had great luck with my other bikes' originals until now). Would those dimensions be: 13/16 diameter, 10.5 inches long- or am I misreading those measurements. Would that size fit a balloon tire Columbia?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 28, 2008)

Here's the assembled bike. I pulled the tank off to fix the Delta horn unit. There's another thread here devoted to some questions about that.

Some repop parts came with it, but on the whole it seems nice.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

Some progress, but still lots of work to do

upgrades made so far are:

-new grips; referenced to 1948 Columbia catalog
-new bullet chrome lamp; fits the streamlined style
-new pedals; metal and rubber rounded block type
-new stem; Schwinn chrome razorback stem
-bottom bracket overhaul and replacement with original Columbia stock cranks (still running on the original Torrington bearings)
-new chain
-cleaned off white house paint, revealing original creme paint underneath
-removed rear reflective sticky tape
-new rear reflector
-general rust clean up
-new spring saddle with crash rail
-new seatpost (old one was badly bent)
-new fender braces and riv-nuts all around
-re-grease all bearings and brake (not visible)
-straighten and align truss rods and rod bracket
-other general clean up, including rust removal fill with enamel paint matched to color


 shots:


----------



## John Lomaga (Dec 3, 2008)

*Columbia 3 Star*

Sir Mike Just posted my in the sell  section take a look tell me what you think.


----------



## 30thtbird (Dec 3, 2008)

Not trying to hijack the thread,but does anyone know where I could find a tank like the one on the red 3 Star bike.Kenny

twistnomore@yahoo.com


----------



## Langsmer (Dec 4, 2008)

SirMike1983 said:


> I tend to think "heavy" may actually be a good thing for these bikes in some cases.




Maybe that why Raleigh touted themselves as the "All Steel Bicycle." I cant imagine many companies bragging about that these days, especially companies specializing in leightweights.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 4, 2008)

Langsmer said:


> Maybe that why Raleigh touted themselves as the "All Steel Bicycle." I cant imagine many companies bragging about that these days, especially companies specializing in leightweights.




That claim actually was a "high tech" claim when it came out. In the very early days bicycle makers used cast iron and wooden parts on cheaper bicycles (or even on better ones). Raleigh emphasized steel being stronger than wood and lighter than iron.


----------



## John Lomaga (Dec 5, 2008)

Sir Mike 1983 I just posted my 3star recently I have 1 pic. but plan on putting more asap. Look in the classifiy section. hope it helps.


----------



## serg (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello!  I bought in Moscow, Russia, Columbia Three Star De Luxe 1953. Serial number R808299. Good photos will lay out later in the forum.
http://irasib.users.photofile.ru/photo/irasib/150664706/xlarge/163946495.jpg
http://irasib.users.photofile.ru/photo/irasib/150664704/xlarge/163946467.jpg


----------



## 55ColumbiaBuilt (Oct 27, 2010)

*Here's mine...1955*


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 16, 2012)

Old thread, but I did a re-build on the front end of the bike in this thread. I used a Preval unit and matching paint with the help of a homemade photoshop stencil to do the fork. The fender was a straight clean up job since it already matched. The wheels are period but not original, though the paint matches nicely. The bike is a 1949-50 model. New Departure Model D rear hub. The seat is a recover with quite a bit of wear on it now.


----------



## serg (Sep 17, 2012)

Mike, Nice to look at this bike. Enjoy the ride 

Serg


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 17, 2012)

SirMike1983 said:


> Thanks- more good responses here.
> I've found Columbia historical data much harder to find online than Schwinn.




Mike,  

Mr. Columbia has a wealth of historical information on Westfield built bikes & Columbia's on his website.  It is a great resource and provides a great history of Pope/Westfield & the Columbia brand.  Mr. Columbia is Kenneth Kowal & he frequents the CABE regularly.  He is very helpful & has been a great resource of my 2 current Westfield built bikes I am restoring.  His website is at:

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com

My personal builds so far includes 3 pre-33' Westfield built bikes and the quality is great.  I think probably the major difference in the 40's/50's Columbia's to Schwinn's might be in the chrome work.  Schwinn's chrome bright parts just seem to weather age better than most any other brands from my observations.  The paint on Schwinn's also always seemed to be more brilliant & stayed that way longer by the 50's & 60's than many other brands.  I suspect frame construction is comparable to Schwinn. To me pre-33' Westfield built bikes including Columbia were "the" brand as the first American bicycles at that time in history.  Westfield also built the vast majority of Elgins in the teens to forties which obviously were mass marketed by Sears and are very popular today with the Bluebirds, Robins, etc.  Probably with the advent of the Aerocycle and the Schwinn cantilever frames of the 30's that dynamic shifted to Schwinn and obviously has been that way ever since.  I think Schwinn became more focused on design in the forties and fifties than did Columbia and thus became much more popular. They found great design formulas & rode them for a long time.  I also think the fact the Westfield plant built so many different brands that it took away from their focus on their own brand, Columbia.  Schwinn built for others such as LaSalle but the focus was the Schwinn brand.

It's funny but where I grew up the rich kids rode Schwinn's bought in the big city, we couldn't afford them thus rode Huffy's, Murray's, Sears, or Firestone/Goodyear branded products (sometimes handed down) which were a little cheaper and more readily available in many small towns across the South.  I think this also lends to a lot of baby boomers wanting Schwinn's now because they couldn't/didn't have them as kids.  It's funny but with old bikes people on the street always tend to ask, "is that a Schwinn?".  That translates to the point to me as to why there are more Schwinn guys by far than the rest of us.  

Long winded but that's my 2 cents on Columbia & Westfields as a relatively new collector who only has Westfield built bikes (except one Huffy).

*UPDATE:* I now see this is a very old thread & you probably know everything I just said by now.  For some reason I only saw page one when I began this post, weird.  It might help someone else out though so I'll leave it.  Your 3-star is a GREAT bike by the way, very nice. - Gary


----------



## Zackdadee (Apr 22, 2013)

*Similar*



SirMike1983 said:


> Some progress, but still lots of work to do
> 
> upgrades made so far are:
> 
> ...





I have a similar bike that turns out to be a 1949 mine has holes for a fender light but unfortunately did not come with the light just wondering if You've ever seen one


----------



## Zackdadee (Apr 22, 2013)

*Similar*

I have a very similar bike, mine is a 1949 and it came with 2 holes for a fender light. Unfortunately it did not come with the light just wondering if anyone has ever seen one


----------



## Intense One (Apr 22, 2013)

*1950's Columbia 3 Star Deluxe*





Here's a picture of my 50's 3 Star Deluxe bicycle showing the front fender light.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 22, 2013)

*1950's Columbia 3 Star Deluxe*

Looking to replace my rusty front rim with a shinier chromed one to match the rear one.  If you hear of any up for sale, let me know.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have added a Banjo Brothers Minnehaha Bag to this bike. I was initially uneasy with adding such a "new" item, but it seems to capture the classic "motorcycle look" these bikes mimic. It's a canvas cloth material and not a modern "plastic" or vinyl, which captures the vintage look without being too modern. At the same time, it's new, inexpensive, and practical. The leather trim and straps are nice and supple.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/09/bike-gear-talk-banjo-brothers-minnehaha.html


----------



## amicomasonry (Jan 11, 2014)

*1950's Columbia Three Star Deluxe*



SirMike1983 said:


> I'm not well-read on Columbia bicycles. I ran across one that was blue and white and called a 3 Star Deluxe recently. Does anyone have any information or pictures of these 3 Star  bicycles?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I came across one myself. Just had some work done. NOS wheels, Tires with white walls,new sprocket and chain, rebuilt steering column(new bearings and such),new grips. Cant get kickstand operational. Any advise appreciated.Tony.


----------



## Skatelab (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a 3 star deluxe but it looks a lot more deluxe than this one...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

